# Tchaikovsky



## Drew Dabney (Aug 22, 2010)

This is a historical and personal op on Tchaikovsky's compositions and life from me: <http://hubpages.com/hub/A-Tribute-to-Tchaikovsky>.


----------



## Drew Dabney (Aug 22, 2010)

http://hubpages.com/hub/A-Tribute-to-Tchaikovsky


----------

